# Made a better vise for my 4x6 Dayton Horizontal Bandsaw



## Tmate (Jul 27, 2020)

Like many others here, I was tired of scrounging up pieces of scrap steel to space out the unsupported end of my vise when cutting short pieces.

Today, I pirated an old valve spring compressor I have had sitting around for 30 years to get its screw adjustment mechanism.  I cut off the threaded end of the compressor along with the screw and rotating head.  After machining a slot and a hole in a piece of 3" x 4" x 3/8" angle iron, I welded the end of the valve spring compressor to the angle iron as shown in the photos.

I milled a recess in the face of the new vise to allow the rotating head of the screw to sit flush with the surface.  I double nutted the other end of the screw to permit the use of an impact wrench to quickly move the screw in and out as needed.  Needless to say, I stop sort of running the screw all the way in or out.  The use of the nuts also will allow me to remove the screw if necessary.


----------

